# [portage]question sur la gestion des bugs.(resolu)

## bdouxx

salut

Utilisant zim, et suite à une nouvelle version sur leur site, j'ai déclaré un bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410783

Le fichier ebuild est le même que pour la version précédente d'après les commentaires.

Au mieux, d'après les releases note, ils faudrait ajouter dans les commentaires après compilations l'ajout de certaines fonctionnalité.

Donc a priori il n'y a pas grand chose à faire...

Que puis je faire pour que cela soit poussé dans portage?Last edited by bdouxx on Wed Apr 11, 2012 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Rien, attendre que le mainteneur prenne en main l'ebuild et le monte petit à petit dans l'arbre (masqué), puis en test, puis en stable.

Et en attendant, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec notre forum ? Merci d'avance !

----------

